# wie ATX Kabel sleeven?



## nichtraucher91 (5. September 2008)

hallo, 

ich habe mir einen AC Ryan ATX Pin Entferner gekauft jetzt weiß ich aber einfach nicht wie ich ihn einsetzen muss. ich sitzte hier jetzt schon gut eine Halbestunde und komme nicht klar
Kann mir jemand helfen? Vielleicht auch mit Bildern

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

Schau dir das hier mal an


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. September 2008)

danke schön.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## kays (5. September 2008)

Ist wirklich ne schöne Anleitung


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

Mein Sleeve kommt morgen! 
Dann mach ich es so wie dort beschrieben ist!


----------



## jetztaber (5. September 2008)

@moddingfreaX

Sehr schön, zumal ich das Thema selbst auch noch nicht weitergebracht habe. Damit wird es wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

Hm, so wie die Laufwerksanschlüsse gesleevt wurden schauts aber nicht besonders Sinnvoll aus oO

WO liegt der Sinn jedes Kabel einzeln zu sleeven?!


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, so wie die Laufwerksanschlüsse gesleevt wurden schauts aber nicht besonders Sinnvoll aus oO
> 
> WO liegt der Sinn jedes Kabel einzeln zu sleeven?!



Gibt keine Sinn, sieht allerdings *pRon* aus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. September 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Gibt keine Sinn, sieht allerdings *pRon* aus



hätte ich nicht besser sagen können

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2008)

Da ich nicht stricken kann, verbringe ich lange Winterabende auch lieber mit Kabel verschönern ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da ich nicht stricken kann, verbringe ich lange Winterabende auch lieber mit Kabel verschönern ^^


 
Wäre aber doch mal was. 
Welche Farben würdest du denn für die Kabel nehmen, was Gestreiftes, oder Schottenrocklook.


----------



## Shibi (8. September 2008)

Ich würde ja Kariert bevorzugen


----------



## exa (8. September 2008)

aber ein sleeving stricken (oder von mami stricken lassen^^) wär auch mal seeeehr geil *rofl*


----------



## Malkav85 (8. September 2008)

mit blümchenmuster ^^ oder in länderfarben  "Mutti? Kannst du mir mal nen "Socken" häkeln? Mit einem Durchmesser von 3mm?"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. September 2008)

ich glaube sie wäre erfreut

lg
Nichtraucher


----------

